# next srop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Telemann Concerto D-Dur major 4 Guitars vier Gitarren Karlsruhe Guitar Quartet*

*Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767) Concerto in D Dur Original for 4 violins, sheet music http://www.edition49.de , this piece is available in several arrangements , played by Karlsruhe Guitar Quartet
played by Karlsruhe Guitar Quartet - Roman Hernitscheck (Germany), Marco Lima (Brazil), Gleb Simak (Estonia), Kristjan Tamm (Estonia) 
Karlsruhe Guitar Quartet won the 2nd prize at the Gevelsberg Guitar Competition 2013*

Very enjoyable baroque guitarmusic, wonderfully played.

youtube comments

*Magnificent - what joy and musical beauty. Thanks and regards-John

Excellent music and classic guitar played!

Great maestro music performance. Thanks. ขอบคุณครับ (Thank you words in Thai).*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sjostakovitsj: Strijkkwartet nr. 11 in f, op.122*

Boris Brovtsyn, viool
Julia-Maria Kretz, viool
Amihai Grosz, altviool
Jens Peter Maintz, cello

*Opgenomen tijdens het Internationaal Kamermuziek Festival Utrecht 2011 van Janine Jansen

Recorded during Janine Jansen's International Chamber Music Festival Utrecht 2011.*

Exellent performance and presentation. The work is new to me, but I find it very exiting with a lot of moods and nuances

youyube comments

*Boeiende kamermuziek. Dankjewel!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Shaker Loops by John Adams Mvt I*

I Shakingand Trembling
David Felberg, Megan Holland & Michael Shu, violins. Justin Pollak, viola. James Holland & Joel Becktell, celli. Jean-Luc Matton, bass.

youtube comments

*superclass(ic)

only piece I can think of where the harmonic rhythm is measured in minutes.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Shaker Loops by John Adams Mvts. 2,3&4*

youtube comments

*beautiful. great performance of one of the coolest pieces of our lifetimes.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sibelius - Symphony No 7 in C major, Op 105 - Mena*

*Jean Sibelius
Symphony No 7 in C major, Op 105

BBC Philharmonic
Juanjo Mena, conductor

London, Proms 2012*

Fantastic powerfull symphony. I also find the performance very good with a compact and presise orchestra follow thorroughly the many layers of moods and colours.


----------

